# Master Dogs



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very huge congrats, Claudia<:

It's a credit to all the hard work you put in as well. 

I'm also very happy Rose is doing OK. I heard along the grapevine what was going on and was just sick at heart for you. Good girl.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! You have done a terrific job. I know it isn't easy. I myself hesitated posting this, I of course heard about this a couple days ago, thought you should be the one to post.
Belle and Rose are two nice dogs.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

gdgli said:


> Congratulations! You have done a terrific job. I know it isn't easy. I myself hesitated posting this, I of course heard about this a couple days ago, thought you should be the one to post.
> Belle and Rose are two nice dogs.


They truly are! Love them all three to pieces! 

And I thank you for one of my gems - Belle! She is an amazing girl. I cannot be more proud of her. With weekend training she has competed through three series in Quals, she was awesome as derby test dog (except one time when my husband was shooting and she thought she should go back to his station - hence we either have to train with him shooting for us or he cannot shoot when she runs). But we had to put the MH on hold for her. Went with Quals because they were one day event and it was easier travel on Rose last year. 

Rose, WOW - this girl with no breeding behind her, not starting the games until she was 2. A dog who would not pick up a duck and hardly going into the water has developed such a love for the sport. Never thought I would go to the line and worry about Rose breaking. Well, she gave me some heart attacks on that and several auto goes on the memory birds. On the blinds she was a step in front of me - just wanting to go. A huge transformation and nope she was never forced. Neither of them.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congrats to you all. It's almost a foreign language but I can at least tell you have all put in lots of hard work and had fun.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Huge Congratulations!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your girls!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Claudia, that's great. Congratulations!


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Congratulations!! What an achievement!


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Congratulations Claudia!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congratulations I'm glad for you and your girls


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------

